# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  IVA: affitto terreno a Wind

## marco

nel caso in cui un Comune conceda in affitto un terreno alla Wind allo scopo di installazione antenna telefonica il corrispettivo è da assoggettare ad IVA oppure no?
Ritengo che se il terreno fa parte del beni "istituzionali" l'iva non deve essere applicata.
E' corretto?

----------


## francesco

> nel caso in cui un Comune conceda in affitto un terreno alla Wind allo scopo di installazione antenna telefonica il corrispettivo è da assoggettare ad IVA oppure no?
> Ritengo che se il terreno fa parte del beni "istituzionali" l'iva non deve essere applicata.
> E' corretto?

  non  credo che  sia giusto il tuo ragionamento, caro Marco. A mio avviso, l'IVA è comunque dovuta, trattandosi di corrispettivo vs prestazione.

----------


## Speedy

> non  credo che  sia giusto il tuo ragionamento, caro Marco. A mio avviso, l'IVA &#232; comunque dovuta, trattandosi di corrispettivo vs prestazione.

  Non ne sono del tutto convinto. Non vedo quale sia la prestazione di tipo commerciale, se l'ente si limita semplicemente a concedere in affitto un terreno di sua propriet&#224;. Se infatti il terreno fosse affittato per usi agricoli saremmo in presenza di reddito fondiario. Se invece il terreno viene affittato per usi diversi da quelli agricoli siamo in presenza di un reddito diverso, come tale tassabile sulla dichiarazione dell'ente.
Faccio alcuni esempi di situazioni reali gi&#224; affrontate professionalmente:
= un ente ha concesso in uso un terreno ad una impresa per escavazione ghiaia. Non &#232; stata aperta alcuna partita iva e le somme riscosse sono state dichiarate come redditi diversi;
= un ente ha concesso in locazione ad una societ&#224; petrolifera un terreno, sopra il quale &#232; stato creato un impianto di distribuzione carburante. Il canone di locazione viene determinato in base ai litri di carburante venduti. Non &#232; stata aperta alcuna partita iva e le somme riscosse sono state dichiarate come redditi diversi.
Ciao

----------


## roby

> nel caso in cui un Comune conceda in affitto un terreno alla Wind allo scopo di installazione antenna telefonica il corrispettivo è da assoggettare ad IVA oppure no?
> Ritengo che se il terreno fa parte del beni "istituzionali" l'iva non deve essere applicata.
> E' corretto?

  RIPORTO RISPOSTA DI MARTHA CHE PER QUALCHE PROBLEMA NON RISUCIVA AD INSERIRE IL SUO PARERE (VEDI http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=829)
***
L'art. 4 del Dpr 633/72 "gli enti pubblici e privati che non hanno per oggetto esclusivo o principale l'esercizio di attività commerciali o agricole, si considerano effettuate nell'esercizio dell'impresa soltanto le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi realizzate nell'esercizio di attività commerciali o agricole" - 
La locazione di beni immobili svolta dal Comune nell'esercizio di finalità istituzionali non attribuisce la soggettività passiva all'Ente, in quanto tale attività costituisce sfruttamento del patrimonio immobiliare dell'Ente e non attività commerciale. Nel caso un privato affitti il tetto di casa sua non diventa soggetto passivo iva giusto? Se invece l'antenna venisse posizionata su un tetto di un immobile utilizzato a carattere commerciale in quel caso si dovrebbe emettere fattura. 
Ciao!!!

----------

